# 2,545,802



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And how is the support for gun control?



> checks processed through the National Instant Background Check System, January 2016 beat the previous record, set in January 2013, by 50,326 checks. Though January's number represents a drop from the all-time single month record set in December 2015, it is also marks the ninth month in a row that has set a record. It is also the third month in a row with more than two million background checks.


January Gun Sales Set Yet Another Record


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I wonder what percentage of NICS checks result in firearm sales.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I wonder how many are denied falsely ,,,,,,,,,,,,, you can't trust them ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I was denied once because some azz typed in my ss# wrong ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, you don't know the true numbers ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, just what they tell you ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I wonder what percentage of NICS checks result in firearm sales.


True. I would like to know what percentage were firearms bought by first time owners? I bet it is half if not more. I do admit to one firearms purchase in January that I somehow lost when ice fishing....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> I wonder how many are denied falsely ,,,,,,,,,,,,, you can't trust them ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I was denied once because some azz typed in my ss# wrong ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, you don't know the true numbers ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, just what they tell you ,,,,,,,,,


You are not required to put your SS# on Form 4473. I also believe you are not legally required to answer the questions about your race, hell you check all boxes or none if you wish. Its none of their business.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

it's not stopping or slowing down any time soon - most likely to see another jump again in a few months .... got an idea 2016 is going to be 10x more active with the rioting and violence than previously .... looking like an early spring in the north - could see a a gun rack busting sales record again ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> it's not stopping or slowing down any time soon - most likely to see another jump again in a few months ....


I agree. Many people are starting to see that the govt has lied and can not or will not try to protect them and becoming a first time buyer.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

People vote with their wallets as well as the ballot box.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The Instacheck alerts we receive (felon attempting to buy a gun, someone trying to sell a stolen hangun etc.) have been extremely reliable. The only problem I have seen is when gun stores buy guns in lots from Police Departments and the incompetent selling agency did not remove the stolen/wanted ones from NCIC. That is embarassing for buyer, seller, Police alike. The last instacheck I did when I bought my M&P took 11 seconds to approve from the time of entry. As far as TN goes, it is surprisingly accurate and quick for a Government operation.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

2,500,000 + reasons for the government to be nervous!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And I did not buy one of them in January , maybe I need to catch up in February.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I wonder what percentage of NICS checks result in firearm sales.


 Some are for purchases of more than one at a time.


----------

